# A Memorial Tombstone for ActionJax



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

A quick little memorial to friend and fellow Ohio haunter ActionJax, who passed away last October. The ivy in the epitaph symbolizes friendship and the butterfly symbolizes a shortened life.

A nice project to get the propmaking season underway!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great tribute and so well done


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's lovely, highbury, and a charming remembrance.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great typography, nice aging, love the split and the mildew and I really think it's a wonderful sentiment on top of all that!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a beautiful tombstone. A very nice way to honor a friend who has passed on.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing way to remember a friend. That's awesome, and truly touching, great job Highbury, the tombstone is very well done!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

So sad to lose a fellow Haunter, and a great awesome way for you to pay tribute to him. He will still be there for the big night....you can count on it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is lovely Highbury. What a thoughtful and caring way to remember such a fine haunter. I am sure he is smiling down and loving it. You did an excellent job on the stone, and as ever, your lighting is so effective for bringing a stationary prop to life. Well done my friend, well done.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice prop to pay homage to your haunter friend! I too think the stone work & lighting is especially well done. How did you achieve the lighting in the first photo? Is it back lit?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Gweede, the first photo is actually all natural light just before dusk. It was the first photo I shot as the sun was going down in my back yard. The last photo actually has an LED spotlight behind it.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Gotcha, it looks great! I may have to try that.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted this... I am watching a neighbor, friend, and haunt helper die of lung cancer and was going to produce a stone in his honor, but didn't know how it would go over with the rest of the neighborhood. Now I think I'll just go ahead and do it!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow. 
I did not know he had passed away. 
I'm pretty sure that I met him and chatted with him at MHC last year. 
He was at "Scary-Oke".
If I'm thinking of the wrong person, I apologize. 

Very nice tribute.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------

